# Question for the guys



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I see all of these cute guys on the trails all the time except they are either flying by me or visa-versa. All I can ever get out is a quick "hi". How lame is that. I am to the point of desperation here, perhaps I should take a digger infront of the next and see if he stops to help or runs me over. Do any of you have any suggestions on meeting men on the trail? It sure would be nice to have a male companion to go mountain biking with 

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
Obviously I am putting the shoe on the other foot here, but why not. 

Just out of curiosity. If you read this in a forum, what would you think? 

(Waiting for the thunder and rain to let up to go ride, sigh)


----------



## sandan (Feb 17, 2004)

Impy said:


> I see all of these cute guys on the trails all the time except they are either flying by me or visa-versa. All I can ever get out is a quick "hi". How lame is that. I am to the point of desperation here, perhaps I should take a digger infront of the next and see if he stops to help or runs me over. Do any of you have any suggestions on meeting men on the trail? It sure would be nice to have a male companion to go mountain biking with
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> Obviously I am putting the shoe on the other foot here, but why not.
> ...


 Bump wheels, that's gonna be a great conversation starter, especially if your 'target' crashes.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

- Ride topless. Thats an icebreaker  

(come on...you know this is comming...)


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Impy said:


> Do any of you have any suggestions on meeting men on the trail?


ummm..have a pulse?


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

I was mashing my SS up a pretty steep grade at the top of which were 3 or 4 female riders who were having a tea party. It was hot out so my jersey was unzipped and I had a pretty good sweat going. When I rode past and grunted a "hey" one of them said in a throaty voice "oooooo singlespeeder".

I felt so cheap.

(That's a true story, it's the god's truth.)


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd probably seize the opportunity to bunny hop you, then stop and lay some smooth Picard style lines on you - "Hey hot woman, such a shame to see beautiful girl lying sprawled on trail. Here, I take you to dinner, then we go to my house and I help you clean up..."


Or maybe not.

More likely, I'd pretend I didn't see you crash for fear that any attempt at helping would be taken as a pass and would provoke you to an indignant fit of trail rage. See Christine / HK exchange from last week for clarification.


----------



## Gators (Sep 15, 2005)

I think people who want to know how to "pick up" a riding partner of the opposite sex are probably just shy and or afraid of embarassment. 

However, I've found that both men and women mountain bikers are a really friendly lot, so even if you don't get a date, they'll atleast talk to you about trails, the weather etc. And that's good practice for learning how to talk to the ones that want to meet with you off the trails. 

Learn how to overcome your shyness. And guys please stop asking lame questions like that in a women's lounge, it gives us a bad rap.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

There's women who ride?


----------



## DancingBear (Jan 12, 2004)

Err..


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Hmmmmmm.....*

how about you yell at said passing cute boy and say in your best seductive tones:

"Mind if I ride with you for a bit"? 

Now you're both headed inn the same direction, and hopefully will stop at some point presenting the perfect opportunity to hit on each other (or say "ewwwwww") if you chose incorrectly. 

Just a thought, Jim


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

catzilla said:


> And if that fails, telling them "I think semen tastes like Godiva Chocolate" usually does the trick.


yeah, like any guy could look rico suave crashing their bike after hearing that on a trail..


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I find approaching them with respect, sensitivity, and a confident smile is a big plus. You want them to know that you respect them as an individual, while at the same time indicating that you want to explore the possibility of a friendship, and potentially a romantic future together.

And if that fails, telling them "I think semen tastes like Godiva Chocolate" usually does the trick.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

It's just as stupid from either sex.... but I can't resist.....

_Back at the parking lot, she spies a herd of likely lads covered in dirt and sweat:_ "You boys hungry? I'm making a big ol' dinner tonight- BBQ chicken, baked potatoes, roasted corn, spinach salad, and chocolate cake- if you could bring some good microbrew to go along, they'll be more than plenty to go around. Want to follow to my house, or do you need directions? Just lemme get my bike up on the rack...."

I'd LOVE to say that meeting guys is more complicated than that, but seriously- it's not. Not even for a gal as uninspiring to look at as myself. Schlep a pile of good home made food with a smile to a gang of guys that have been getting dirty and sweaty all day having fun, and they melt into goofy puppies. If they see you can cook AND have fun getting dirty and sweaty yourself, you'll have a real hard time getting rid of them even if you want to. And when their friends hear about such an unbelievable combination of talents, they'll go out of their way to meet you as well.

Us ol' farm girls know a few tricks


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Impy said:


> I see all of these cute guys on the trails all the time except they are either flying by me or visa-versa. All I can ever get out is a quick "hi". How lame is that. I am to the point of desperation here, perhaps I should take a digger infront of the next and see if he stops to help or runs me over. Do any of you have any suggestions on meeting men on the trail? It sure would be nice to have a male companion to go mountain biking with
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> Obviously I am putting the shoe on the other foot here, but why not.
> ...


Well, first I'm going to be flattered,,,

...AND THEN I'm going to be crushed as you dump me because I can't keep up...

Seriously, if I had suggestions I'd be using them as my racquetball buddy (female) had a couple non-related accident that messed up her knees among other things and can't go play anymore. She's married and a bit of a roadie now as that's all the impact the doctors allow ie. NO impact at all.

The guy I know who has the most dateing success (if you want to call it that, let's call it 'dates the most' instead) probably asks more women and strikes cold more often than anyone else I know. He has also been describe as 'Cute in a slimey sort of way.' by a couple women including my sister. One of his girlfirends said in response to an offhand remark 'BUT I DON'T WANT _______ TO BE THE FATHER!' followed by a 'pregnate pause' (no she wasn't and she didn't mean it quite that way but it was VERY funny at the time.) The most recent girlfriend he has had that I've met said 'I have NO intention of EVER marring him.' and pointing to him chatting up a couple ladies across the room continued with 'and that is why.'


----------



## SprungShoulders (Jan 12, 2004)

Wear some armor. Guys dig armor.  

...Top it off with a full-face, and I guarantee you'll have more date offers than Sharpie ink to write them down with.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

verslowrdr,

A good smile is a great thing
(bet you looked for one as well, 
and I'm probably not wearing one nearly enough)

As for cooking, a definate plus but I can do that myself although it is a big plus if she is willing to learn how, or willing to help with the dishes.

Above all, got to be someone you can enjoy being around. 
Deliver me from total airheads, I deal with enough of them at work and every where else.

Good looks, yeah we all are drawn to people who look good but although it is the first thing we notice it is way below the smile and conversation.

(I'm amazed at the number of women who look pretty darned good but think they are less than stellar almost as much by the really scary looking people who think they are some kind of superfox.)


----------



## sfmtber (Aug 30, 2004)

I would be completely offended! Why would some desperate chick want to get my attention while I'm all dirty and sweaty and not looking my best. Maybe all they want is my Godiva chocolate! Can't women think about anything other than biking and chocolate.... Geez... You know, sometimes a guy just wants to be alone in the woods with his bike...


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

sfmtber said:


> Geez... You know, sometimes a guy just wants to be alone in the woods with his bike...


- I presume fully ridged...


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Eye contact. Yes, much more difficult while riding, or with shades on, but I think simple ol' eye contact does it.

Most girls I know won't keep eye contact with an unknown guy they're passing, or see going by, or whatever for more than a fraction of a second (and most of that just to locate him in time/space) if they aren't interested. Sustain eye contact for longer than 'normal' for a situation - ie, two fractions of a second when riding (with your clear lenses, of course) and I think that says you've noticed.


And I think even just saying you've noticed is usually more than enough to get yourself some attention back.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Impy said:


> I see all of these cute guys on the trails all the time except they are either flying by me or visa-versa. All I can ever get out is a quick "hi". How lame is that. I am to the point of desperation here, perhaps I should take a digger infront of the next and see if he stops to help or runs me over. Do any of you have any suggestions on meeting men on the trail? It sure would be nice to have a male companion to go mountain biking with
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> Obviously I am putting the shoe on the other foot here, but why not.
> ...


So, Impy, even though you made it clear that your question was in fact rhetorical, all you're getting from the guys are quite amicable, and clearly unoffended responses. I dare say normal and rational responses.

So I'm curious, is this what you expected? Or not?


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

catzilla said:


> I find approaching them with respect, sensitivity, and a confident smile is a big plus. You want them to know that you respect them as an individual, while at the same time indicating that you want to explore the possibility of a friendship, and potentially a romantic future together.
> 
> And if that fails, telling them "I think semen tastes like Godiva Chocolate" usually does the trick.


You liar!!! You know darned well that you never used that line on me. You just laid down on the trail, pulled your shirt up, and let nature take it's course. That's right, I got right down on the ground and took a break too after a killer climb! Tease!!! 










Don't hate the player!


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

You're a woman???? I didn't know that!


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Got no idea how to pick up guys......*

or ladies for that matter. Tried Catzilla's "love pudding line" I think she was foolin around. That was worse than my "nice ankles, would look great on my shoulders" line.



Impy said:


> I see all of these cute guys on the trails all the time except they are either flying by me or visa-versa. All I can ever get out is a quick "hi". How lame is that. I am to the point of desperation here, perhaps I should take a digger infront of the next and see if he stops to help or runs me over. Do any of you have any suggestions on meeting men on the trail? It sure would be nice to have a male companion to go mountain biking with
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> Obviously I am putting the shoe on the other foot here, but why not.
> ...


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yeah for food*



verslowrdr said:


> It's just as stupid from either sex.... but I can't resist.....
> 
> _Back at the parking lot, she spies a herd of likely lads covered in dirt and sweat:_ "You boys hungry? I'm making a big ol' dinner tonight- BBQ chicken, baked potatoes, roasted corn, spinach salad, and chocolate cake- if you could bring some good microbrew to go along, they'll be more than plenty to go around. Want to follow to my house, or do you need directions? Just lemme get my bike up on the rack...."
> 
> ...


Just carry some trail mix with you or better yet, some homemade cookies. As he goes by say "Hey, want some?" They'll stop every time.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> So, Impy, even though you made it clear that your question was in fact rhetorical, all you're getting from the guys are quite amicable, and clearly unoffended responses. I dare say normal and rational responses.
> 
> So I'm curious, is this what you expected? Or not?


It was only partly rhetorical. I am interested in what guys and girls would think of a question posed this way. After all, it is certainly more unusual that the other way(guy looking for girl). Also, who knows, maybe there are some quiet gals in here who would like to meet a guy. Now they don't have to ask 

Pretty much what I expected. Not so much different from the shoe on the other foot. Except I thought some might question the gender of someone who posted like that - I have seen other posts where girls introduce themselves and about half the guys decide that can't possibly be a girl.

I went on a ride after the rain today and didn't talk to anyone except my riding buddy, except for some fly by hello's. We got stuck out after dark, I friggin forgot it is fall.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not really in the market thanks to having an awesome wife and 3 super kids, but would suggest trail work days and volunteer events in general. Seriously. I do some volunteering in a few areas, and it just does not seem like the bad people give up free time to help others.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Funny, I also tend to comment on guys going by on singlespeeds. Usually I'm in awe and will say something like, "Look at that maniac, a rigid no less...." But I'd say the same thing if the rider were female.

Our hobby allows for an endless selection of cheezy lines. One of my bike buddies, once commented, completely innocently, on my tires by saying, "Nice knobs." I didn't even notice except for the other two clowns we ride with suddenly burst out laughing 

Never mind the time another guy helped me with the car rack. Pickup lines just *happen* with bikers!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I don't know about you but*

I'm getting pretty tired of getting hit on by women when all I want to do is ride. I try to be nice but they just can't take the hint. I've been told that I am asking for it because I wear spandex and racing kits so I'm gonna start wearing baggies. I can't help it if I want to look good and it really is for myself. It is part of who I am. Add to that I am naturally nice and women seem to take that as an invitation. I guy can't even be himself. What is a guy to do.


----------



## jg150 (Aug 9, 2005)

> And if that fails, telling them "I think semen tastes like Godiva Chocolate" usually does the trick.


I'll tell yah, it's a hard call between Catzilla and Kitty, but both of you have to be the absolute best posters that ever walked the earth. I've literally had cola come out my nose I've laughed so hard at some of your posts. Keep it up ladies... I really enjoy hearing what you've got to say... And I'm a straight guy so you know that's some serious sh1t.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

I've had two women ask my advice from the male perspective on how to go about 'sending signals' to a guy they are intersted in.

I'm a guy, how would I know? so I tell them the obvious: 
'Just come right out and TELL him your interested or just go ahead and ask him out.' 
The response I got in both cases was 'I couldn't do that!'

I mean it is not the 1930s or anything. 

Stupid me, only much later do I figure out in one of these cases the lady in question was interested in me.

HINTS just don't get through our thick skulls.


----------



## jenamin (Aug 8, 2005)

Impy said:


> It was only partly rhetorical. I am interested in what guys and girls would think of a question posed this way. After all, it is certainly more unusual that the other way(guy looking for girl). Also, who knows, maybe there are some quiet gals in here who would like to meet a guy. Now they don't have to ask
> 
> Pretty much what I expected. Not so much different from the shoe on the other foot. Except I thought some might question the gender of someone who posted like that - I have seen other posts where girls introduce themselves and about half the guys decide that can't possibly be a girl.
> 
> I went on a ride after the rain today and didn't talk to anyone except my riding buddy, except for some fly by hello's. We got stuck out after dark, I friggin forgot it is fall.


Hey!! Now I don't have to ask. ThankS! Wink-wink.
KUDOS to you for throwing the question/thought out there. I think about this often, as I pass or am being passed. I was worried I was the only one who thought about this. Phew.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

kept man said:


> Eye contact. Yes, much more difficult while riding, or with shades on, but I think simple ol' eye contact does it.
> 
> Most girls I know won't keep eye contact with an unknown guy they're passing, or see going by, or whatever for more than a fraction of a second (and most of that just to locate him in time/space) if they aren't interested. Sustain eye contact for longer than 'normal' for a situation - ie, two fractions of a second when riding (with your clear lenses, of course) and I think that says you've noticed.
> 
> And I think even just saying you've noticed is usually more than enough to get yourself some attention back.


The eye contact thing is a good way to look attracted and interested especially if it includes a smile. This is hard to do while riding so just follow the guy until he stops then try to make some chit chat while looking happy, upbeat and friendly, keep smiling and gigling but look natural. You can even say something like "do you ride here often". After a bit of chating find a reason to reach out and touch the guy. You could put you hand on his arm, you could give him a gentle joking shove, or best of all you could give him a hug, whatever seams most appropriate. Depending on how your attempt to touch the guy went his perception of you will change. He will either be turned off or turned on or just oblivious (some of us can't think that fast). If he's interested in you and has the balls he will ask you out. If he still didn't get the hint or is just to shy you will need to invite him to do something after the ride or ask him for his number so you can do something together at a future date (like riding or something else you learned during the chit chat). Remeber act cool and keep smiling in a friendly sort of way.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Not unexpected...*



Impy said:


> Pretty much what I expected. Not so much different from the shoe on the other foot. Except I thought some might question the gender of someone who posted like that - I have seen other posts where girls introduce themselves and about half the guys decide that can't possibly be a girl.


I did not think there was anything serious or unexpected of the post, as I have been reading your stuff here since the beginning. Anybody who has been around this site awhile would never question the gender of the poster, they would just know it was another brilliant satirical piece by you.
Women and horses facinate me as I know absolutely nothing about either.


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I'm getting pretty tired of getting hit on by women when all I want to do is ride. I try to be nice but they just can't take the hint. I've been told that I am asking for it because I wear spandex and racing kits so I'm gonna start wearing baggies. I can't help it if I want to look good and it really is for myself. It is part of who I am. Add to that I am naturally nice and women seem to take that as an invitation. I guy can't even be himself. What is a guy to do.


Beat me to it.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

sportsman said:


> ummm..have a pulse?


Damn Scott - you sure are picky!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Impy said:


> It was only partly rhetorical. I am interested in what guys and girls would think of a question posed this way.


Oh - I didn't realize this was a paritally serious question.

If I read the original question in a forum.. I would assume that it is not really a girl posting the question. However, shoe-on-the-other foot, if a guy asked the same question, I would assume that it really was a guy.

My experience with women on the trails is very very limited. There is a very attractive lady that rides (very well) with us on our lunch-time MTB rides. She is very married. There are some very attractive ladies that go on my group road-rides. They are also very married.

The only time I have seen other ladies that *might* be attracted to me on the trails, they have been going the other way and only had time to say "Hi" before I passed them. I'm pretty stupid, and it's only about an hour after I *may* have been hit on, that I realize that I *may* have been hit on. By that time it's far too late to do anything about it.

From years of experience, I assume that every girl out on the trails has a significant other. Why - because girls that are out on the trails are cool, and the cool girls are always attached. It's just how life works.

Which goes back to my idea from the Hard to talk to ladys thread - everyone should have to wear signs.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Carter Taylor said:


> I did not think there was anything serious or unexpected of the post, as I have been reading your stuff here since the beginning. Anybody who has been around this site awhile would never question the gender of the poster, they would just know it was another brilliant satirical piece by you.
> .


It was partially tongue in cheek, and most people here know I am female, except crashandburned , but I was also posing it as in "what if you saw this and it wasn't Impy posting". I could have logg'd in as someone else and posted it, but that would be violating the MTBR guidelines and I might get banned. 

Serious or not, this is the internet, where everyone likes to voice their opinion and talk about all sorts of stuff because we just like to talk, and frankly its a lot more interesting than work most of the time.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

sportsman said:


> ummm..have a pulse?


Works for me. Guess I've been married to long.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Can I put in my .02¢*

I would have to say as a guy you gals have put a warning signal up and most of just don't want to play anymore... My wife doesn't mind whom I ride with but I will say that I stay away from asking ladies to ride with me. Two reasons: I find that when women are approached and asked " Hey I notice you ride and well if you need a ride buddy I can use one also etc... Or they find out a guy is married they take it to the point of trying to figure out what our objective or motives are....

Why can't we all just get along? I would suggest you ladies either setup a yahoo email and print it on a jersey that states something like... Looking for a riding buddy? Please contact [email protected] or just talk to the guy and hand out your number and say if you ever want to go for a ride give me a call.....

Now the only problem with that is boyz are dumb and we will think you are picking up on us, married or not we think that way! I will also let you ladies know that when men get over the age of 40 the dumb stick does less of the thinking for us....

-Dude


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Damn Scott - you sure are picky!


yeah, I was..

But, fortunately for me, I found my mtbing soulmate and have never had to resort to meeting girls during rides or rock climbing (from my experience, climbing is much more prone to unwanted advances than cycling). Without this pressure, I have met many women (and men before I stopped giving off a gay vibe or something) that have been great to ride with..


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

forkboy said:


> The only time I have seen other ladies that *might* be attracted to me on the trails, they have been going the other way and only had time to say "Hi" before I passed them. I'm pretty stupid, and it's only about an hour after I *may* have been hit on, that I realize that I *may* have been hit on. By that time it's far too late to do anything about it.


so, you think that they *may* have been hitting on you? You could tell because of the way that they yielded the trail to you as you rode past, saying "Hi" or maybe you had to yeild the trail and her handlebar brushed up against yours as she went by? Maybe, when she passed you, just to make sure you got the point, she stood up in the saddle and rocked a bit more than necessary to make the climb?


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Sadly Dude, most of the dumbest mtb'ers I know are guys around/over 40, whether they're thinking with their stick or not. 

Rude, reckless, generally trying to ride beyond their means. We've had no fewer than 3 guys in this category fall off the only skinny bridge of real significance at our local trails in the last month and need to be taken to hospital.

Sorry to vent, but I had a ride cut short last week leading/carrying some guy out about 5 kms. Hit the bridge on his NRS too fast, alone, butt glued to the seat, riding with no liquids along with him, hung over enough to still smell bad. His mouth was a mess, but I had trouble feeling sorry for the guy.

When we got him out, he was pissed we'd taken the most direct route - which also happens to lead to the only legal entrance - and not to his car, parked illegally at the Hindu temple ... a Mustang, judging by the Mustang he had tattooed on his bicep. Thankfully some friendly folks with a car took him down to the hospital.

What an ass.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*movie quote is right on!*



archer said:


> I've had two women ask my advice from the male perspective on how to go about 'sending signals' to a guy they are intersted in.
> 
> I'm a guy, how would I know? so I tell them the obvious:
> 'Just come right out and TELL him your interested or just go ahead and ask him out.'
> ...


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

sportsman said:


> so, you think that they *may* have been hitting on you? You could tell because of the way that they yielded the trail to you as you rode past, saying "Hi" or maybe you had to yeild the trail and her handlebar brushed up against yours as she went by? Maybe, when she passed you, just to make sure you got the point, she stood up in the saddle and rocked a bit more than necessary to make the climb?


Why're you always bustin my balls Sportsman?



Please leave me to my little private fantasy world now. I like it there, and if all you other people would quit butting in it would be a hell of a lot quieter. It's noisy enough with the damn voices telling me what to do.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Why're you always bustin my balls Sportsman?
> 
> 
> 
> Please leave me to my little private fantasy world now. I like it there, and if all you other people would quit butting in it would be a hell of a lot quieter. It's noisy enough with the damn voices telling me what to do.


disn't mean to bust your balls.. just trying to learn, all of these have happened to me and I'm just wondering if I was missing all the opportunities...


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

kept man said:


> Sadly Dude, most of the dumbest mtb'ers I know are guys around/over 40, whether they're thinking with their stick or not.
> .


Now that is funny because it is so true!!

At least the guy wasn't in his car at the time he crashed....


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Impy said:


> I see all of these cute guys on the trails all the time except they are either flying by me or visa-versa. All I can ever get out is a quick "hi". How lame is that. I am to the point of desperation here, perhaps I should take a digger infront of the next and see if he stops to help or runs me over. Do any of you have any suggestions on meeting men on the trail? It sure would be nice to have a male companion to go mountain biking with
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> Obviously I am putting the shoe on the other foot here, but why not.
> ...


Go to a mtbr forum, ask for a guy's phone number (if you like the avatar) send a PM...


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> From 6 days, 7 nights - Harrison Ford states:
> "You know how a women gets a man excited? She shows up. That's it. We're guys, we're easy. " - it is so true. Just ask!


Yeah, we're easy, or at least simple.
The question wasn't 'How do I get him excited?' but 'How do I tell him without telling him?'

As a rule, guys are no good at reading minds. For some reason there are quite a few women out there who think we should. That's why so many of us are in trouble when they want us to do something but won't tell us what it is.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

It's all a timing thing... when they are flying by... that is bad. If you take a digger intentionally you could unintentionally hurt yourself trying to get my attention. If you flash me, or make some comment about Godiva Chocolate to get my attention, I may take a digger and get hurt.

chase em down. That should do it.


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

i'd say go the direct approach. say hi, introduce yourself and tell him you'd wanna get to know him. if i was approached in this manner, i would definitely be flattered and would definitely ask you, or any female in this case for some after ride coffe or whatnot and try to get to know you better.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Impy said:


> I see all of these cute guys on the trails all the time except they are either flying by me or visa-versa. All I can ever get out is a quick "hi". How lame is that. I am to the point of desperation here, perhaps I should take a digger infront of the next and see if he stops to help or runs me over. Do any of you have any suggestions on meeting men on the trail? It sure would be nice to have a male companion to go mountain biking with
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> Obviously I am putting the shoe on the other foot here, but why not.
> ...


 Im suprised none of the guys have mentioned BEER! Get a jersey made that says, " I have cold beer in the car" on the back. That will surely get many responses from passerbys, when the right one respond become flirtatious(sp). Ive always had the feeling that most women dont appreciate being hit on while riding. Men on the other hand, with testosterone and ego, would be estatic, begin riding beyond there abilities to show off, leading to a painful crash, then nurse mountian bike lady to the rescue.  
Then there"s men like me, married and blind as a bat to a womens advances.  LOL. Im always looking for riding partners, its more fun to ride with others, but I still ride alone more often than not.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*I tried this once*

On one long ride in the desert I pretended to have heat stress to see if I could be attended to by a nice Dr. lady that was on the ride.  
No luck.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Come to Spain. Last event I took part only 6 of the 300 were girls. See? Your chances are much greater here.


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*A few observations...*

I think maybe what's missing here is that women, in general, do not like to be flirted with in isolated areas, particularly when they are alone. And that's reasonable and logical, because it is a more dangerous situation for a woman, than when she is with other people (statistical fact). I'm sure that for most guys who flirt women in this situation, this simply does not occur to him. But, honestly I think that MOST people have figured this out.

Anecdotally, I ride alone a lot, and not once has any guy ever flirted with me at an inappropriate time. If a guy flirts with me (usually when I'm with another gal), I swing conversation towards mentioning my husband right away (I've noticed that many married/SO'd people do this), and the flirting has ALWAYS respectfully stopped. I have, however gotten some good riding buddies for myself, and my husband. This has been my fortunate experience.

I also ride with a lot of different women, and in many different numbers; some are of us married or SO'd, some are single. Yes, I have occasionally seen a little harmless flirtation go on between the single gals, and passing single guys. I can honestly say that guys have very nearly always been respectful toward the gals. But, more often, I've seen single people "successfully" hook up at the trailhead after the ride, while there are many people around, and usually involving a group lunch.

But by far most often what I see is that most people are friendly and cordial, but don't stop to chat with other people, because it's not what they are there for. They are there for the experience of riding their bike.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Bike injury? and story*



Kallisti said:


> what?s that?s I?m I?m I?ve SO?d ?successfully? don?t it?s .


 Did your little piggy smack a rock? 

I used to ride with this crude guy that thought he was the best thing there ever was. He scored his current wife (maybe not anymore) cheating own the first one.
He'd always make some sort of comment about "the babe" up ahead and race on up to say something. I don't what it was because he would take off like his chamois was on fire.
I'm sure it was a lie when he said that he'd be riding with her later in the week.


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*What? It's ... too hard to*

... to figure out slang sooo, I'll have to spell it out so that all might understand:
SO= significant other, as in otherwise engeged, as in, boyfriend, girlfriend, or whatever, but unavailable.
And if you hadn't noticed, it is in the current vernacular to make nouns into verbs and verbs into nouns. So sorry to confuse you.



noslogan said:


> Did your little piggy smack a rock?


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*No, silly*



Kallisti said:


> ... to figure out slang sooo, I'll have to spell it out so that all might understand:
> SO= significant other, as in otherwise engeged, as in, boyfriend, girlfriend, or whatever, but unavailable.
> And if you hadn't noticed, it is in the current vernacular to make nouns into verbs and verbs into nouns. So sorry to confuse you.


 I'm making light hearted fun of your typing.  A question mark instead of an apostrophy.  
 Now I have to try and figure out the noun verb thing.  I squeeked outa highschool.
Sorry, I think I hijacked another thread.


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*OK, now I'm really confused..*



noslogan said:


> I'm making light hearted fun of your typing.  A question mark instead of an apostrophy.
> Now I have to try and figure out the noun verb thing.  I squeeked outa highschool.
> Sorry, I think I hijacked another thread.


Sorry, what question mark, where? Did I miss something? 
Did you really hijack a thread to poke fun of a possible typo that you think you see?
  

But, hey if I'm guilty of a typo, I apologize. I have a broken finger, so it's a bit harder to type, right now .

See, this is why I hate to go OT (for noslogan, that's "off topic", not "overtime"). 'Cause as soon as ya do, miscommunication happens...


----------



## jg150 (Aug 9, 2005)

Kallisti said:


> Sorry, what question mark, where? Did I miss something?
> Did you really hijack a thread to poke fun of a possible typo that you think you see?
> 
> 
> ...


He's just making a bit of fun of your typing assuming you hit the wrong key...

In your post, where you'd expect to see an apostrophe, there's question marks instead.

i.e. SO?d instead of SO'd...

It's actually a display error in the web browser that pops up here and there. When I look at the post it shows the ? and then if I look at it again at a different time it shows the correct '...


----------



## MTBerJim (May 26, 2005)

Impy said:


> I see all of these cute guys on the trails all the time except they are either flying by me or visa-versa. All I can ever get out is a quick "hi". How lame is that. I am to the point of desperation here, perhaps I should take a digger infront of the next and see if he stops to help or runs me over. Do any of you have any suggestions on meeting men on the trail? It sure would be nice to have a male companion to go mountain biking with
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> Obviously I am putting the shoe on the other foot here, but why not.
> ...


Did someone have a line about baby-making and some love pudding? I'm just guessing but that could break the ice. 

Jim D.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Now I'm cornfused*



Kallisti said:


> Sorry, what question mark, where? Did I miss something?
> Did you really hijack a thread to poke fun of a possible typo that you think you see?
> 
> 
> ...


11pm and the shop has run out of beer.  
The computer at work shows every apostrophy as a question mark. At home it just shows a square. That is in regards to the post with the "SO". In which case I am one.

I hate overtime,it doesn't count with me.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Christine said:


> Funny, I also tend to comment on guys going by on singlespeeds. Usually I'm in awe and will say something like, "Look at that maniac, a rigid no less...." But I'd say the same thing if the rider were female.
> 
> Our hobby allows for an endless selection of cheezy lines. One of my bike buddies, once commented, completely innocently, on my tires by saying, "Nice knobs." I didn't even notice except for the other two clowns we ride with suddenly burst out laughing
> 
> Never mind the time another guy helped me with the car rack. Pickup lines just *happen* with bikers!


Ha! That reminds me of a ride a few months ago. I was just loading my bike onto the rack when some guy said "That's a nice rack you have there". I couldn't figure out which rack he was talking about so I just said "Thanks" and left 

- Jen.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

I've never written one of these before, but what happened on the trail last week was just too much for me to keep to myself so I thought I'd share. I was fixing a flat, and along came this beautiful woman, blazing down the trail in her matching spandex racing gear, blonde ponytail flapping out the back of her helmet. I looked up just in time to make eye contact as she was about to pass by and...... wait..... sorry, wrong Forum.

Nevermind......


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> I've never written one of these before, but what happened on the trail last week was just too much for me to keep to myself so I thought I'd share. I was fixing a flat, and along came this beautiful woman, blazing down the trail in her matching spandex racing gear, blonde ponytail flapping out the back of her helmet. I looked up just in time to make eye contact as she was about to pass by and...... wait..... sorry, wrong Forum.
> 
> Nevermind......



women's forum != penthouse forum

No matter how much we wish it was.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey it's easy, girls: When you go by I always look back to see if you're looking!

Don't forget.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

BadHabit said:


> Hey it's easy, girls: When you go by I always look back to see if you're looking!
> 
> Don't forget.


So do they, but they're making sure you're not turning around to follow them.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Dwayne said:


> So do they, but they're making sure you're not turning around to follow them.


Oh, I think not, from the demure smiles. My E2 and Oakley wraps take 30 years off my age from what I can tell. I did not miss the fine recommendation to get one of those molded chest-protector thingies, either.


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

ye should all wait till the trail head.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Impy said:


> I see all of these cute guys on the trails all the time except they are either flying by me or visa-versa. All I can ever get out is a quick "hi". How lame is that. I am to the point of desperation here, perhaps I should take a digger infront of the next and see if he stops to help or runs me over. Do any of you have any suggestions on meeting men on the trail? It sure would be nice to have a male companion to go mountain biking with
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> Obviously I am putting the shoe on the other foot here, but why not.
> ...


sorry babe, im sure youve read each reponse carefully looking for sound advice, well, here's a little more...purely personal experience..take it with a grain of salt.

When i go riding i'm not really looking to pick up a girl (specially now that i have a wonderful gf waiting for me with bandages when i get back). Even when i was single, when i was riding girls just didnt come into the picture. now the parking lot was another story, I have been caught ogling both bikes and riders at the parking lot...hate to say it, but maybe the trail isnt the best place to meet guys...try before or after...


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

noslogan said:


> On one long ride in the desert I pretended to have heat stress to see if I could be attended to by a nice Dr. lady that was on the ride.
> No luck.


One needs to faint and foam at the mouth first! 

edit: woops I'm on the road and this is Impy from aosty's account  Speaking of heat stroke I'm doing a southwest tour and its grand. Will post some pix one day soon.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Its all about how nature works, well summerised in this picture


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

verslowrdr said:


> It's just as stupid from either sex.... but I can't resist.....
> 
> _Back at the parking lot, she spies a herd of likely lads covered in dirt and sweat:_ "You boys hungry? I'm making a big ol' dinner tonight- BBQ chicken, baked potatoes, roasted corn, spinach salad, and chocolate cake- if you could bring some good microbrew to go along, they'll be more than plenty to go around. Want to follow to my house, or do you need directions? Just lemme get my bike up on the rack...."
> 
> ...


Hell, yes. You know that;ll work. For that matter I had a fork grafted to my multi-tool for just such an occasion. In truth it's a lot easier for women to find male riders than the other way around.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 26, 2005)

*Sooo...*

Women offering cookies on the trail have alterior motives?!?! I think I'm going to have rethink all those free chocolate chip cookie stops. I should've known that any conversation that starts off "Hey goliath, want some cookies?!" was some kind of date phishing.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll repeat: Volunteer. 

I just don’t come across the slime bags in my volunteer work (trails, parks, neighborhood assoc, preschool and a community center) that I come across in the rest of life. I do not think there are people in our bike club for the single scene, but there are singles, and they seem of considerably higher quality than those I know always searching seem to find with dating services, bars and clubs.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Rampage said:


> Women offering cookies on the trail have alterior motives?!?! I think I'm going to have rethink all those free chocolate chip cookie stops. I should've known that any conversation that starts off "Hey goliath, want some cookies?!" was some kind of date phishing.


nah - I just bring cookies to show that I KNOW there are better things to eat on the trail than mushed pop-tarts.

~formica


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Long, boring fire road climbs are a good place to strike up conversation. On sweet singletrack women are the last thing I'll be thinking about.
And if you shuttle to the top of the climbs you're not my type anyway.


----------



## BeatVibe1 (Feb 20, 2004)

*(Flashing Big Smile)!*



catzilla said:


> I find approaching them with respect, sensitivity, and a confident smile is a big plus. You want them to know that you respect them as an individual, while at the same time indicating that you want to explore the possibility of a friendship, and potentially a romantic future together.
> 
> And if that fails, telling them "I think semen tastes like Godiva Chocolate" usually does the trick.


Okay, um... Ride on!  What was the topic again?

If you really want to meet a guy on the trail just say, "Can I ask you a question"? That'll get him to stop. Then just take it from there. (The "semen taste like chocolate" thing will work on me, too)


----------

